# 0 Acceptance Rate



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

Has anyone got down to a "0" acceptance rate on your ratings?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Whatever said:


> Has anyone got down to a "0" acceptance rate on your ratings?


That means rejecting 50 pings in a row. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That means rejecting 50 pings in a row. Why would anyone do that?


Maybe there all uber pool hahahaha


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That means rejecting 50 pings in a row. Why would anyone do that?


Because fun  I had a decent week last week so I sat on my couch Friday evening with app on with the only intention of accepting a select ride. Never happened. Dropped 50% in about two hours bahahaha would have kept going but I was tired. It's already going up


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That means rejecting 50 pings in a row. Why would anyone do that?


At that point, why even be online, right?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm currently at 2%. Been at 0% a few weeks back.


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

sporadic said:


> I'm currently at 2%. Been at 0% a few weeks back.


Thanks appreciate your answer


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sporadic said:


> I'm currently at 2%. Been at 0% a few weeks back.


Why are you even online? You are killing the chance of it surging in your area. Way to screw other drivers.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Why are you even online? You are killing the chance of it surging in your area. Way to screw other drivers.


Because I go online to get bombarded with a variety of sub 1.5x pings in a 1.8x zone. Anything below 1.6x is charity, not worth doing.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Because I go online to get bombarded with a variety of sub 1.5x pings in a 1.8x zone. Anything below 1.6x is charity, not worth doing.


You actually trust the accuracy of the surge? Hahaha!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

im at 0 right now yet i took someone on a ride today , 1 canceled on me and the other i canceled on. so i dont know how its showing 0 but probably to avoid paying out any trip bonus. not that i was going for it anyway.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That means rejecting 50 pings in a row. Why would anyone do that?


hehe... 
1. Sit in the middle of a 4.x surge - and keep rejecting non-surge ride requests from 5 miles away.
2. Sit in an airport queue for an hour, slowly moving up in line for an airport trip - and reject all non-airport ride-requests.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe...
> 1. Sit in the middle of a 4.x surge - and keep rejecting non-surge ride requests from 5 miles away.


I've been down that road except the pings I was ignoring were around 20 miles away.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe...
> 1. Sit in the middle of a 4.x surge - and keep rejecting non-surge ride requests from 5 miles away.
> 2. Sit in an airport queue for an hour, slowly moving up in line for an airport trip - and reject all non-airport ride-requests.


Yeah I do that and ignore maybe 2 or 3 pings but 50 times in a row? You would be booted off 20 or so times for rejecting rides.

You kill surge when you sit online. Some rookie drivers don't understand Uber.


----------

